
Distributing a self-replicating malicious code using NPM - gajus
https://medium.com/@gajus/distributing-a-self-replicating-malicious-code-using-npm-cf2bf3209293
======
_Marak_
Why not add a few lines to search for wallet.dat files while you are at it?

